# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Contest everything log

## Iranon

Training for my first show. Would love to win the masters class (over 45) and better yet be in the best shape of my life. I am about 8 months out just started my first cycle in 17 years and very excited to see what I can do at 50+. I have been on TRT for the last 12 months, my script is 120mg Test Cyp weekly.

Stats
Height 6' 1.25''
Weight 241lbs
Bodyfat 16%


Cycle:

1. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ+Anavar 50mg
2. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ+Anavar 50mg
3. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ
4. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ 
5. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ 
6. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ 
7. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ 
8. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ
9. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ
10. 400mg Test Cyp + 500mg EQ


Cycle goals are to drop 5-10lbs fat in ten weeks while gaining at least 10lbs of muscle tissue.

----------


## tarmyg

What does the diet look like?

----------


## Iranon

> What does the diet look like?


Protein 270, Fat 80, carbs 250.

Goal is to drop 10lbs of fat and re-gain 10lbs of muscle.

Four meals a day and two protein shakes.

----------


## Iranon

1-23-2022
Leg Day

Lying hamstring curls 4x12
Seated hamstring curls 4x10

Thigh ext 4x15
Pendulum squats 5x10

Glute ham raise 2x12

Standing calves 4x12-15


Weight 237lbs

----------


## Iranon

1/25/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press 5x10-12
Functional trainer decline 4x12
Cable flys 2x15

Capped delt laterals 25lbs 4x12
1/2 rep side lateral DB. 35lbs 3x10
Seated press 3x12-15

Tri rope ext 4x12-15
Lying tri DB ext 40lb 4x10-12

----------


## Iranon

1/27/2022

Pull Day

Low lat pull downs 3x12
Wide grip pull downs 3x12
Cable rows, uni lateral 4x10
Low lat reverse uni lateral pull downs 2x15
Pull overs 1x20

Seated DB shrugs 80lbs 3x10-12
Low trap shrugs 60lbs 2x12

Rear delt extensions 4x12-15

Standing DB curls super slow reps 40lbs 2x10
Preacher curls 2x12
Cable curls 3x10-12
DB hammer curls super slow reps 25lbs 2x15

Weight 241

----------


## Iranon

Leg Day

Seated Hamstring curs 4x12
Lying hamstring curls 4x12
Thigh ext 3x12
Pendulum squats 4x12
Seated leg press 3 sets 10 reps

Glute kick backs 2x12
Standing calves uni lateral 3x12-15

Weight 239

----------


## Iranon

1/31/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press/fly 4x12
DB incline press 70lbs with red band 2x15
Functional trainer decline press/fly 3x12
Floor press 2x10

Cable latter caped delts 4x12
Military press 4x10-12
DB lateterals 3x15

Tri rope ext 3x12
DB lying tri ext 35lbs 3x12-15
Tri seated ext 2x12

weight 243lbs

----------


## Iranon

2-1-2022
Pull Day

Low lat high rows
130lbs x12,12
120x12
Wide grip pulldowns
120lbs x12,12,10
Reverse grip uni lateral low lat pulldowns
100x12,12,11
Cable rows uni lateral
100lbs x12,12,10
High rows 2x10

seated DB shrugs (super slow reps)
75lbs x12,10,10
Low trap rows 60lbs 2x12

Rear delt cable ext 3x12

Preacher curls 3x12
uni lateral cable curls 3x10
Straight bar curls 100lbs 2x12
Reverse curls 1x12

----------


## Iranon

2-4-2022
Leg day

Seated hamstring curls 4x12
Lying hamstring curls 4x8-12 ( last two sets drop sets beyond failure)

Thigh ext light and slow reps 2x15
Pendulum squats 5x12
Thigh ext 3x12

Glute kick backs 2x12

Standing uni lateral calf raises toes out 4x12 holding 30lb DB


Weight 240. Three weeks into cycle, ABS looking better, all lifts going up, morning wood just like when I was 18. Cold upper arms up 1/4 of an inch, cold relaxed chest up 1 inch, cold thighs up 1/2 inch, calves only up 1/8 of an inch....never had to train these when I was young, age is a bitch, waist down 1/2 inch. So far so good.

----------


## Iranon

New IM procedure

Mon//Fri: 1ml Test cyp (total of 400mg EW)
Mon/Fri: 1ml EQ (total 500mg EW)

EXCEL 1ml luer lock insulin syringe with 28g 3/4 pins for delts, 27g 1.25 for glutes. These pins with insulin syringes are like butter, smooth and easy. So twice the shots, smaller pins and shots that take 1/4 of the time.

----------


## Iranon

2/5/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press/fly 80lbs 4x12
DB incline press 75lbs with red band 3x15
Functional trainer decline press/fly 80lbs 4x12
S.S with peck deck 2x8

capped delt DB ext 20lbs 4x12-15
Military press 4x10-12
(45lbs level 1 and 2)
cable laterals 30lbs 3x15

Tri rope ext over head 3x12
DB lying tri ext 40lbs 3x12
Tri push downs 90lbs 2x15

----------


## Iranon

2/6/2022

Pull day

Front lat pull downs 4x12
Cable rows uni lateral 4x10-12
Uni lateral low latt pull downs 3x12-15
Wide grip pull downs 3x10-12

Seated DB shrugs 75lbs 4x12
Low trap shrugs/rows 60lbs 2x10

Incline DB curls super slow reps 35lbs 3x10-12
Precher curls 2x15
Barbell curls 100lbs 3x10-12


Rear delt ext 4x10-15

----------


## Iranon

2/11/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbs 4x15
DB incline press 80lbs with red band 4x12
Functional trainer decline press/fly 70lbs 4x12


capped delt DB ext 20lbs 3x12-15
Military press 4x10-12
(55lbs level 1 and 2)
cable laterals 30lbs 3x15

Tri rope ext over head 90lbs 3x12
DB lying tri ext 45lbs 3x12
Tri push downs 100lbs 2x15

weight 241lbs

----------


## Iranon

2/12/2022
Leg day


Seated hamstring curls 120-140lbs 4x10-12
Lying hamstring curls x12

Thigh ext 4x12-15
Pendulum squats 4x10-12

Glute kick backs 2x12-15
Standing calf raise 3x12-15

----------


## Iranon

2/13/2022 
Pull day

Uni lateral low latt PD 3x12
Low latt pull downs 3x12
Wide grip pull downs 4x12
Cable rows 4x10

Shrugs 4x12
Low trap shrugs 3x10

Rear delt ext 4x12

Incline DB curls super slow reps
35lbs 3x12
BB cable curls 3x12
Uni lateral curl 2x15

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm following..... How many weeks are you from your show?

----------


## Mooseman33

updated pics?

----------


## Iranon

> I'm following..... How many weeks are you from your show?


My show is in August so about 6 months out.

----------


## Iranon

> updated pics?


Plan on doing some in a few weeks.

----------


## Iranon

Push day II (high rep, low volume pump workout)

2/15/2022

Functional trainer incline fly/press 3x20 
Functional trainer decline fly/press 3x20

Cable lateral capped delts 5x20

Tri rope ext over head 2x20
Tri rope ext behind back 2x20

Weight 243

----------


## JaneDoe

> My show is in August so about 6 months out.


Got it bro! 


You have plenty of time to make adjustments, 24 weeks until competition day! Have you started your cut or are you just eating on your TDEE for now?

----------


## Iranon

So I did blood work two days ago, did it 3 days after my last Testosterone injection ( on 400mg a week, 200mg 2x a week). My Doctor somehow forgot to order my other labs so I will get the rest off them next week.

Question. I'm on 400mg test cyp a week, for 4 weeks now and my test level was >1600ng/dl.

Not sure what this symbol means (>)? Is it under 1600 or over or is that the exact amount???

Just wondering, did the test level test to make sure my gear was real.


Thanks!

----------


## Iranon

> Got it bro! 
> 
> 
> You have plenty of time to make adjustments, 24 weeks until competition day! Have you started your cut or are you just eating on your TDEE for now?


This is my first cycle in about 17 or 18 years so I figured I could grow and cut at the same time. A very mild cut, goal is to just drop 5 or 6lbs of fat in 10 weeks while re-gaining muscle, so far it is working. On my 8 week cruise I will do a slightly harder cut and also bump my HRT from 120mg a week to 200mg a week, aiming to drop 10lbs in those 8 weeks.

----------


## Iranon

I did not post them but the last 3 days I did low volume pump workouts, kind of like 1/2 days with no training to failure.

So 3 hard workouts then one day off, followed by 3 mild workouts (total of 6 a week). I'm over 50 so blasting 5 or 6 times a week is beyond me at this age.

----------


## Cylon357

> So I did blood work two days ago, did it 3 days after my last Testosterone injection ( on 400mg a week, 200mg 2x a week). My Doctor somehow forgot to order my other labs so I will get the rest off them next week.
> 
> Question. I'm on 400mg test cyp a week, for 4 weeks now and my test level was >1600ng/dl.
> 
> Not sure what this symbol means (>)? Is it under 1600 or over or is that the exact amount???
> 
> Just wondering, did the test level test to make sure my gear was real.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


"Greater than". 1600 is likely the cut off for that test, so anything over that just shows as ">1600".

You have to look for specific testosterone tests that read the full amount. Something like MC / LS, though I don't remember if that is EXACTLY right. It will say something on the test like "will give exact levels over 1500" or something like that. Basically, there is no cutoff for that one.

----------


## Iranon

2/18/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbsx12, 80x12,12
DB incline press 80lbs with red band x12,12,10+4
Functional trainer decline press/fly 70lbs x12,80x12,12, 10+2

capped delt functional trainer 30lbs 3x12
capped delt DB ext 20lbs 4x12-15
Military press 4x12
(55lbs level 1 and 2)

Tri rope ext over head 90lbs x12, 12, 10
reverse tri ext 2x12
DB lying tri ext 35lbs 3x12

weight 239lbs

----------


## Iranon

2/19/2022
Legs

Seated hamstring curls 130lbs 4x10-12
Lying hamstring curls 90lbs 4x12 

Thigh ext (not even close to failure) 3x12
Pendulum squat 5x10-12
Thigh ext 3x12 slow reps to failure or one rep shy

Glute kick backs 40lbs 3x12-15

Standing calves 3x10-12 super slow reps

----------


## Iranon

2/20/2022
Pull day

Uni lateral low latt pull downs 50x12, 60x12,12,10+2
Low latt bilateral Pull downs 3x10-12 110lbs
Wide grip pull downs 100lbs 4x12
Cable rows 100lbs 3x10

seated DB shrugs 80lbs 4x10-12 super slow reps
Low trap shrugs 60lbs 2x12

DB incline curls 35lbs 3x12 super slow reps
Prime precher curls 4x10-12
DB hammer curls 25lbs 2x15 super slow reps

Rear delts functional trained 3x12

----------


## Iranon

2/22/2022
Light push day (no failure training)

Functional trainer incline press 2x20
Functional trainer decline press 2x20

capped delt cable laterals 4x20

Tri rope ext 2x20

----------


## Iranon

2/23/2022
Light leg day

Bulgarian split squats body weight 3x20
Hamstring curls 3x20
Standing claves 1x20

----------


## Iranon

2/24/2022
Light Pull day

Medium grip pull downs 3x20
Cable rows 2x20

Cable shrugs 3x20
Rear delts 2x20

Standing DB curls 30lbs 2x20
Concentration curls 25lbs 1x20

----------


## Iranon

2/25/2022
Push

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbsx15, 80x12,12
DB incline press 80lbs with red band x14,12, 12 but not using band on this set
Functional trainer decline press/fly ,80x12,12,12
Floor BB press 225lbs 2x12-15

capped delt functional trainer 30lbs 3x12
Military press prime 210lbs 3x12
Side delt DB laterals 25lbs 3x12-15

Tri rope ext over head 90lbs x12, 12, 100lbs x10
DB lying tri ext 40lbs 3x12
Behind head tri rope ext 2x12 forget the weight

weight 238lbs

----------


## Iranon

2/27/2022
Legs
Lying hamstring curls 90lbs 5x10-12
Seated hamstring curls 130-140lbs 5x12


Pendulum squat 5x10
Leg press 2x12
Thigh ext 3x12 slow reps to failure or one rep shy

Glute kick backs 40lbs 3x15

Pendulum squat Standing calves 4x12-15 super slow reps 


238.5lbs

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> "Greater than". 1600 is likely the cut off for that test, so anything over that just shows as ">1600".
> 
> You have to look for specific testosterone tests that read the full amount. Something like MC / LS, though I don't remember if that is EXACTLY right. It will say something on the test like "will give exact levels over 1500" or something like that. Basically, there is no cutoff for that one.



This ^^^^^

Try and find your free test score as well as well as your sensitive estrogen numbers and your SHBG levels (make sure the extra test you have isn’t being gobbled up before it becomes bioavailable)

Keep pushing, keep eating. August is far and close at the same time.

----------


## Iranon

3/1/2022
Pull day


Low latt pull downs 130lbs 3x12
Wide grip pull downs 4x12
Uni lateral Cable rows 100-110lbs 4x10
Pull overs 2x15

DB Shrugs seated 80lbs 3x12 two second hold at top

Rear delt ext 4x12

Incline DB curls super slow reps 35lbs 2x12
Precher curls 3x10-12
Uni lateral cable curls 40lbs 2x12
Hammer DB curls 25lbs 2x10 super slow reps

----------


## Iranon

> This ^^^^^
> 
> Try and find your free test score as well as well as your sensitive estrogen numbers and your SHBG levels (make sure the extra test you have isn’t being gobbled up before it becomes bioavailable)
> 
> Keep pushing, keep eating. August is far and close at the same time.


Thanks for the advice, getting that blood work next week.

It is very odd how far and close 6 months away appears to be when you need to be ripped for a show.

----------


## Iranon

3/4/2022
Push Day

Functional trainer incline 70lbs 3x15
DB Incline press/fly 80lbs + red band 4x12,12,10+2
Functional trainer decline 80lbs 3x12
Floor press 225lbs 2x12

Capped delt cable laterals 4x12-15
DB 1/3 rep DB latterals 35lbs 4x12
Cable laterals 3x10-12

Tri rope ext/push down 90lbs 2x-15
DB tri ext seated unilateral 35lbs 3x12
Lying DB tri ext 40lbs 3x12

Joints felt very good today, best they have in 4-5 years.

----------


## Iranon

3/12/2022
Legs

Seated hamstring curl 120-140lbs 5x10-12
seated hamstring curl 4x12

Hack squat 225lbs 5x10-12
Pendulum squat 4x12

Hip thrusts 225lbs 2x12-15
Glute kick backs 50lbs 2x12

Calf raises standing 3x12-15

----------


## Iranon

3/13/2022
Pull day

Cable rows 5x8-10
Close grip PD 3x12
Rope pullovers 2x12
Wide grip PD 3x12-15

Shrugs standing 3x12
Low trap shrugs 2x12

Cable curls 4x10-12
Single arm cable curls 4x10

Rear delt ext 4x12

----------


## Iranon

3/15/2022
Push: Low volume, higher rep,No failure training

Functional trainer incline press/fly 60lbs 2x20
Functional trainer decline press/fly 60lbs 2x20
Cable flys 1x20


cable laterals 4x20

Tri rope ext over head 2x20
Tri push downs 2x20

----------


## Iranon

3/23/2022
Legs

Seated hamstring curl 140lbs 4x12
seated hamstring curl 90lbs 4x12 ( two cluster sets)

Pendulum squat 5x12
Uni lateral leg press 200lbs 3x10-12


Glute kick backs 50lbs 2x12

Calf raises standing 4x15

----------


## Iranon

PUSH
3/24/2022

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbs 2x15
Incline DB press 80lbs with red/Blue band 3x12
Flor press 225lbs 3x12-15
Cable crossovers 3x12

Lying incline caped delts 20-25lbs 4x12-15
Cable laterals 3x12
front delts 2x12

tri rope push downs 90lbs 3x12
Rope behind head 3x12

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

April is almost here….stay hungry

----------


## Iranon

> April is almost here….stay hungry


My show is about 18 weeks out. The reality of it is exciting and scary.

----------


## Iranon

3/26/2022
Pull day


Low latt pull downs 3x12
Wide grip pull downs 3x12
Uni lateral Cable rows 110-130lbs 4x10-12
Pull overs rope 2x15

DB Shrugs seated 80lbs 3x12 two second hold at top (felt very heavy today)
Rear delt ext 30-40lbs 4x12 functional trainer

Cable curls 3x12
Precher curls 3x10-12 (pain in left forearm)
Hammer rope curls 2x10 super slow reps

----------


## Iranon

3/29/2022
Leg Day low volume

Hack squat 4x15
Hamsrting curls 3x15
Calf raises standing 2x15

----------


## Iranon

PUSH
3/30/2022

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbs 2x15
Incline DB press 80lbs with rede band 3x10 (felt really heavy today)
Functional trainer decline press/fly 70lbs 3x15
Peckdeck 2x10


Lying incline caped delts 20-25lbs 4x12
Seated Press 3x12
1/2 rep standing DB laterals 35lbs 3x10


tri rope push downs 90lbs 3x12
DB lying tri ext 40lbs 3x10-12 

Weight 241lbs

----------


## Iranon

4/2/2022
Pull

Unilateral close grip low latt pull downs 
110lbs 3x12
Wide grip PD
110lbs 3x12 super slow reps
unilateral cable rows
80lbsx15 100lbsx12,12
Med/high cable rows unilateral
110lbsx12,10+4
Pullovers 2x12

Seated DB shrugs
75lbs 3x12
Low trap shrugs
60lbs 1x12

Rear delts 4x12

Incline DB curls
35lbsx12,10+2 30lbsx12

Preacher curls 2x12

Barbell curls
70lbs 2x12 super slow reps

Hammer DB curls
25lbs 2x10-12 super slow reps

241lbs

----------


## Iranon

New Split

1. Chest and Back
2. Legs
3.
4. Arms
5. Delts and Traps
6.
7. (Repeat) Chest and Back

----------


## Iranon

Chest and Back

Functional trainer incline press/fly 70lbs 3x15
Incline DB press 80lbs with red/Blue band 2x12
Flor press 245lbs 3x12
Cable crossovers 2x12
Peck-deck 2x12

High uni lateral cable rows
110lbs 2x10
Wide grip PD
110lbs 2x12
Low cable rows 2x10


238lbs

----------


## Iranon

4/6/2022

Leg Day


Lying hamstring curls 105lbs 4x12
Thigh ext 3x10-12
Seated Hamstring curs 130-150lbs 5x12
Hack squat 245lbs 3x12
Pendulum squats 35lbs a side 3x12


Glute kick backs 50lbs 2x12
Pendulum calves 25lbs a side 3x12-15

----------


## Iranon

4/8/2022
Arms

Wide grip curls 4x12
Tri rope ext over head 4x12
Uni lateral cable curls 3x12
Tri rope ext behind head 3x12
Standing DB curls 35lbs 2x12
Lying tri ext DB 35lbs 3x12

morning weight 236.8 Started my cut 4/3

Arms cold 18 3/8
Chest relaxed and cold 50 1/4
Waist 33 1/4
Thighs cold 26 3/4
Calves cold 18 1/4

----------


## Iranon

4/9/2022

Delts & Traps

Rear delt cable ext 4x12
Rear delt shrugs 55lbs 2x10-12

Capted delt laterals 20-25lbs (face down on high incline) 5x10-15
Standing db laterals 35lbs 3x12

Low trap ext 3x12

Cable cross body cable laterals 2x15

Cable standing shrugs 3x12
Seated DB shrugs 65lbs 3x12

----------


## Iranon

4/11/2022

Chest and Back

Functional trainer incline press/fly 80lbs 4x12
Incline peck-dec 2x15
Functional trainer decline press/fly 80-90lbs 4x12
Decline Peck-deck 2x12

High uni lateral cable rows
110lbs 3x10-12
Wide grip PD
120lbs 4x10-12
Pullovers 3x12
Low cable rows 4x10


237lbs

----------


## Iranon

4/12/2022
Leg Day


Seated Hamstring curs 140-160lbs 5x12
Pendulum squats 35lbs a side 4x12
Lying hamstring curls 95-120lbs 4x12
Hack squat 225 4x12
Thigh ext 2x15


Glute kick backs 50lbs 2x12
Standing uni lateral calves 3x15-20

236lbs

----------


## Iranon

4/15/2022
Arm Day

Tri rope ext behind head 90lbs 3x12
Uni lateral cable curls 40lbs 3x12
Tri push downs 3x10-12
BB curls 3x10
Lying tri ext 40lb DB's 3x12
Precher curls 3x10
Reverse tri ext 2x15
Cable curls 2x15

----------


## Iranon

4/16/2022
Delts and Traps

Rear delt cable uni lateral ext 4x12
Reverse peck-deck 2x15

DB seated shrugs 80lbs 4x10-12

Side uni lateral cables 4x12
Low trap cross flys 3x12
Capped delt incline face down laterals 20-25lbs 4x10-12


236lbs

----------


## Iranon

Leg Day
5/8/2022

Seated hamstring curls
140x12, 160x9,8, 140x8+2
Hammer uni lateral leg press
315x10, 405x10,9,8
lying hamstring curls
105x12, 120x8,8,6+2
Hack squat
185x12, 235x10,10,8

Glute kick backs 40lbsx12
Pendulum calf raises
0lbsx12, 50lbsx12,12,10

235lbs


I am starting my prep tomorrow, it will run 14 weeks

----------


## Iranon

5/9/2022
Chest & Back


Low latt Pull downs 110lbsx12,12,12

Functional trainer incline press neutral grip
With bench...not standing like I usually do
90lbsx12,12,12,10

Wide grip PD
120x12,12,10,9

Functional trainer Decline press neutral grip
With bench...not standing like I usually do
110lbsx12,12 95lbsx12,11+2

Uni lateral seated cable rows
100lbsx12. 120lbsx9,8,8

Peck deck pump set one incline one decline 20 reps each

Rope pullovers
80lbsx12,12 90lbsx10

Caped delt side laterals cable 
20lbsx20
Rear delt cables 20reps

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Stay frosty

----------


## Iranon

5/11/2022
Arms

Uni latyeral cable curls 4x12,12,10,8
Tri rope push down
4x12,12,12,8
Bi lateral cable curls
3x10,8,8
Tri rope ext behind neck
3x12,12,10
Incline DB curls
30lbsx12,12 35lbsx8,8
Lying tri ext with DB's
35lbs 4x12
Seated hammer curls 30lbs 2x10

----------


## Iranon

5/13/2022
Delts and Traps

Peck-deck rear delts
4x10-12
Uni lateral cable rear delt ext
3x12

Face down lying incline lateral raises DB
25lbs 4x10-12
Cable laterals uni lateral
3x12
Standing DB laterals 3/4rep range
35lbs 4x10

Functional trainer shrugs
5x10-12

----------


## Iranon

5/16/2022

Chest & Back

Functional trainer incline press neutral grip
With bench 5x10-12
High uni lateral cable rows
4x10-12
Decline chest fly/press 4x10-12
Wide grip PD 4x12
Flys 3x12
Pull overs 3x12
Cable rows 4x8-10

Cable side laterals 2x20
Cable rear delts 2x15-20

Weight 235

----------


## Iranon

Leg Day
5/18/2022

Seated hamstring curls
150-170lbs 5x8-10
Hammer uni lateral leg press
405x4x8-10
lying hamstring curls
4x10-2
Uni lateral leg press
160lbs a side 5x10-12

Glute kick backs 40lbs2x10
Pendulum calf raises
50lbsx5x10-12

----------


## Iranon

5/19/2022
Arms

Uni lateral cable curls 3x10
Tri rope ext over head 4x10
Wide grip curls cable 4x8-10
Tri push downs 4x8-10
Incline DB curls 35lbs 3x10
Lying DB tri ext 4x10
Concentration curls 1x12
Hammer curls 1x12

----------


## Iranon

5/20/2022
Delts & Traps

Cable delt ext 4x10
Seated slight bend forward DB laterals
30lbs 4x10
Rear delts 5x10-12
Front delt cable raises 3x10
Standing trap shrugs 4x10-12
Face pulls 2x15

----------


## Iranon

5/22/2022
Chest & Back

Functional trainer incline press neutral grip
With bench 4x10-12
Functional trainer incline press neutral grip
standing 2x12
High uni lateral cable rows
4x10-12
Decline chest fly/press 4x10-12
4x12
Pull overs 3x12
Flys 2x20
Cable rows 3x8-10

----------


## Iranon

5/24/2022
Legs

Lying Hamstring curls: 90x8, 105x8, 120x8, 105x8, 90x10
Hammer Unilateral leg press seated: 405lbs a side 8,8,10,9 

Seated Hamstring curls: 130x12, 150x10, 160x9,9, 7+2
Pendulum Squat: 50lbsx8,8,9,9

Inner thigh machine: 60lbs 1x15 
Glute kickbacks: 40lbs 2x10-12

Pendulum standing calf raises: 4x12-15
Thigh ext super slow: 2x12-15


Morning Weight 234lbs

----------


## Iranon

5/26/2022
Arms

Rope tricep push downs: 4x10
Uni lateral cable curls: 4x10
Tri rope over head: 4x10
Wide grip cable curls: 4x10
Lying DB tri ext: 4x10
Incline DB curls: 35lbs 3x10
Hammer curls DB: 25lbs 2x12

----------


## Iranon

5/27/2022
Delts & Traps

Lying incline capped delts: 25lbs 4x10
Rear delt ext 5x10-12
Cable laterals: 4x10-12
Cable shrugs: 5x10

----------


## Iranon

5/29/2022
Chest & Back

Low latt pull downs 110lbs 4x10,10,10,9
Lying functional trained neutral grip incline press
90lbs x 12 100x12,10 90x11, 80x12
Uni lateral low latt pull dows 120lbs 3x12,10,8
Seated neutral grip functional trainer slight decline press
90lbs 4x12,10,10,8+2
Wide grip (lever edge) pull downs 130lbs 4x12,12,11,10
Machine flys 100bs 3x10,10,10
Pull overs 80lbs 2x12,11 70lbs x11
Uni lateral cable rows 120lbs 3x10,10,9

----------


## Iranon

5/30/2022
Legs

Lying hamstrings: 105lbsx10,10,8. 90lbsx10,10
Hammer Unilateral leg press seated: 405lbs a side 10,10,9,8
Pendulum Squat: 50lbsx10,10,9,9,7
Seated Hamstring curls: 130x12, 150x10,10,10,8

Glute kickbacks: 40lbs 2x10

Pendulum standing calf raises: 4x12-15 (Thought I had it racked, went down to the ground with it, somehow did not get injured).


Started Prep cycle today. Now life gets complicated.

----------


## Iranon

6/1/2022
234lbs
ARM DAY

Uni lateral cable curls: 4x10
Tri rope ext over head: 4x10
Standing DB curls alternating: 40lbs 4x10,10,9,7+2 ( drop set)
Tri rope push downs: 4x8-10
Incline curls: 30-35lbs 4x10
DB lying tri ext DB: 35-40lbs 4x10-12

Hammer curls 2x10


Did a few crappy pics after my first bicep and tricep exercise was completed.

----------


## Iranon

6/2/2022
Delts & Traps

Lying rear delts cable 5x10-15
Capped delts cable 8x10 
Front delts DB 2x15

Standing cable shrugs 5x10-12
Lower trap shrugs 2x12

Rope pullovers 2x20
Cable crossovers 2x20


AM Weight 233

----------


## Iranon

My prep split.

1. Chest and Back (low vloume high rep delts)
2. Legs
3. Walk 3 miles
4. Arms 
5. Delts and Traps (low vloume high rep lats & chest)
6. Walk 3 miles
7. Walk 3 miles

----------


## Cylon357

Is that split a standard split or are you looking to address some specific weakness?

----------


## Iranon

> Is that split a standard split or are you looking to address some specific weakness?


Trying new splits for the first time in decades.

----------


## Iranon

6/5/2022
Chest & Back

Lying functional trained neutral grip incline press
100x12 110lbsx10,10
functional trained neutral grip incline press standing
2x12
Low latt pull downs 120lbs 3x10
functional trainer slight decline press
100lbs 4x10
Uni lateral cable rows 120lbs 3x8-10
Wide grip pull downs 130lbs 4x12
Machine flys 100bs 3x10,10,10
Pull overs 80lbs 2x12,11 70lbs x11

capped delt cable laterals x25,20
Rear deltsx20,17

Shrugs 1x20

----------


## Iranon

6/8/2022
ARMS

Tri rope push downs: 4x10-12
Standing DB curls: 45lbs 4x10
Tri rope behind head: 4x10
Cable bi lateral curls: 4x8-10
DB lying tri ext: 40lb DB's 4x10-12
Incline DB curls: 30-35lbs 4x10-12

Hammer DB curls: 25lbs 1x15

230lbs

----------


## Iranon

6/9/2022
Delts & Traps

Lying rear delts cable 4x10-12
Capped delts cable lying incline 4x10
Uni lateral cable laterals 4x10-12
Front delts DB 3x12-15

Standing cable shrugs 4x10-12
Lower trap shrugs 2x12

Rope pullovers 2x20
Cable crossovers 2x20-30

----------


## Iranon

6/11/2022
Chest & Back

Uni lateral low lat pull downs: 110-130lbsx12,10,10,8+4
Lying incline functional trainer press: 100lbsx12,12,10,8+4
Wide grip pull downs: 65/65x 12,12,11, 55/55x12
Lower chest cable fly/press standing: 90lbsx10,10,10,9
Uni lateral cable rows: 120lbsx10,10,8,8
Smith floor press: 235lbs 2x12
Rope pullovers: 3x12
Peck deck: 2x15

Cap delt cable laterals: 2x20
Rear delts 1x20

----------


## Iranon

6/13/2022
Legs

Lying hamstring curls: 105lbsx10,10,8+2, 90lbsx10
Hammer uni lateral leg press 8/45lb platesx10,10,10,8+2 tows out
Seated hamstring curls: 140lbsx12, 160lbsx12,170lbsx10,10
Lying unilateral leg press: 4/45 plates a side x10,10,10. Toes straight
Standing uni lateral calf raise: 4x10-12


237lbs

On prep but cycle just kicked in, love going from 230 to 237 on a cut.

----------


## Iranon

6/15/2022
Arms

Tri rope ext push down: 80lbsx12,12. 90lbsx10,8+2
Standing alternate DB curls (super slow reps): 45lbsxs10,10. 40lbsx10,8
Tri rope over head: 100-110lbs 4x10
Uni lateral cable curls: 50lbsx10,10,9,8+4
Reverse tri ext: 2x12
Incline DB curls:30lbsx10,10,10
Lying DB tri ext:45lbsx10,01. 40lbsx10,8
Hammer curls (super slow reps): 25lbs 2x10-12

----------


## Iranon

6/16/2022
Delts & Traps

Face down lying on slight incline rear delt uni lateral cable ext:
4x10-12
Reverse pec-dek rear delts: 2x12-15
Functional trainer cable side delts: 4x10-12
Cap delt on high incline bench: 25lbs 4x10-12
Smith military press 1/2 rep, top half only: 115lbs 3x10-12 (new, did not bother my three rotator cuff injuries) 
Seated DB shrugs: 80lbs 4x10-12

Rope pullovers (lats): 80lbs 2x15-20
Cable cross overs incline and decline: 1x20 each


AM weight 241 up 11lbs on prep, this is crazy

----------


## Iranon

6/20/2022
Back & Chest

Low latt PD: 3x12
Uni lateral low latt PD:3x10
Functional trainer incline press: 4x10-12
Incline peck-deck: 2x12-15
Wide grip PD: 3x10-12
Floor press smith: 225lbs 4x10-12
Pullovers: 3x10-12
Flys lower chest 3x10-12 
T-bar supported rows: 2x12
Cable rows 110lbs 3x10-12

Cap delt laterals: 2x20
DB seated shrugs: 70lbs 1x15

AM weight 245lbs

----------


## Iranon

Been in Chicago the past two weeks training with a friend. Fat is coming off nicely and I have not lost any strength on this cut, even gained a little. 

7/1/2022
ARMS

Standing DB curls alternating: 45lbs 4x10
Standing rope tri ext over head: 4x10-12
Lying incline DB curls: 35lbs 4x10
Tri push downs: 4x10
Precher curls: 4x10-12
Tri DB lying ext: 45lbs 4x10


AM weight 7/2/2022 232lbs

----------


## Iranon

7/04/2022
Chest and back

Wide grip PD: 4x10-12
Incline DB press: 75lbs Blue band x12,10,8. 65lbs Red bandx10
Uni lateral lat PD: 4x10-12
Low chest cables: 4x10-12
Pullovers: 4x10-12
Uni lateral chest fly Incline: 2x12
Uni lateral chest fly decline: 2x12 
Cable rows: 4x8-10

Capped delt laterals: 2x15-20
Rear delts: 2x15-20


Body is changing every day, still I thing I am 4 weeks behind where I should be.

----------


## Iranon

7/19/2022
Legs

Lying hamstring curls: 105x10,10,10 90x12
Uni lateral leg press: 365lbs x 10,10,10,9
Seated hamstring curls: 140x12 160x10,10,10 170x8+2
Pendlum squat: 50lbsx10,10,10,10

Hip thrusts: 225x10,10,8

Standing uni lateral calf raise: 6x10-12


AM Weight 228lbs

----------


## Iranon

7/22/2022

Arms

Tri rope ext over head: 4x10
Alternating standing DB curls: 45lbs x10,10,9 40lbs x8 drop set to 30lbs got 4 or 5 more
Tri push downs: 130lbs 4x12
Cable curls uni lateral, two sets out, two in: 4x10-14
Tri DB lying ext: 45lbs 2x10 droped to 40lbs did 2x10-12
Precher curls 3x10
Hammer curls super slow reps: 25lbs 2x12

----------


## Iranon

7/23/2022
Delts and traps and a little more

Lying full range of motion cable rear latterals: 4x10-12
Peck deck rear latterals 3x12 Did this uni lateral to get a better range of motion, amazing
High incline face down DB laterals: 25lbs 4x10
Reverse grip DB press: 45lbs 2x12
Cable laterals: 4x10-14

Seated DB shrugs super slow hold at top for 2-3 seconds: 80lbs 3x10
Smith shrugs: 205lbx 2x12
Face pulls: 3x12

Cable pullovers: 2x20
Low latt PD: 2x15

Cable cross overs but I do not cross over: 2x20
Incline of the same movement: 2x15-20

----------


## Iranon

7/26/2022
Chest & Back and more

Low latt PD 3x10
DB incline press with Blue band 75lbs 4x10-12
INCLINE PECK DECK: 2x15 
More low latt PD: 3x12-15
Low chest cable fly/press: 4x10-12
Floor press: 315 2x10
Wide grip PD: 4x12
T-bar chest supported: 3x10-12

Capped delt cable laterals: 3x15
Rear delts full ROM: 3x12-15

Seated DB shrugs: 65lbs 2x15-20


ON off days I have been walking in my neighborhood 3.2 miles in about 50 minutes

----------


## Iranon

7/28/2022
Legs

Lying hamstring curls: 105x10 115lbs 10,10,10,8+3 
Uni lateral leg press: 365lbs x 10 385lbsx10,10 405x9
Seated hamstring curls: 140x12 160x10,10,10,9+2
Pendlum squat: 50lbsx10 70lbs x10,10,10,8

Hip thrusts: two young sluts hogged this my entire workout so I skipped it

Standing uni lateral calf raise: 4x10-12 four sets toes pointed out one set straight


AM Weight 229lbs


Weight loss has been stuck for 3-4 weeks, cut back fat a bit (15g) added 3 mile walks done in 50min 3-4x a week, and most important cut booze out completely, getting lit once a week is not working for this cut so that shit is over till Oct 2.

----------


## Iranon

7/30/2022
Arm day

Tri rope push downs: 105lbs 4x15
Standing alternate DB curls:40lbs 4x10 last set dropped to 30lbs with no rest and did 5 more
Tri seated behind the back ext: 4x12
Precher curls:5x10-12
Tri ext DB slight incline: 45lbs 2x10, 40lbs 2x10,8
Hammer curls super slow reps: 25lbs 2x10


Changed show date to October because I am fat

----------


## Iranon

7/31/2020
Delts & traps


Lying full range of motion cable rear laterals: 4x10-12
Peck deck rear laterals 2x12 
face down DB laterals capped delt: 25lbs 4x10-12
Cable laterals: 4x10-14
standing DB 1/3 range of motion laterals: 35lbs 3x10

Seated DB shrugs super slow hold at top for 2-3 seconds: 80lbs 4x10
Neutral grip DB upright rows 30-35lbs: 3x12
Face pulls: 2x10

Seated uni lateral cable rows: 2x20
Wide grip PD: 2x20PD: 2x15

Low chest Cable flys: 2x20
Incline of the same movement: 2x20

AM weight 228

----------


## Iranon

8/1/2022
Cardio plus low volume high rep leg day

40min treadmill 3.6mph at 1.5 incline going to do a 3 mile walk at home later tonight

Seated hamstring curls 120lbs: 2x20
Roman chairs (focus on hams and glutes) 1 set only got about 9 or ten
Hack squat: 3x20

glute ham raise: 2x15

standing calves: 3x15-20

----------


## Iranon

8/3/2022

Chest & Back and more

High latt uni lateral row 3x10-12
Incline press functional trainer neutral grip: 110lbs 4x10
low latt PD uni lateral: 100-110lbs 3x12
Low press functional trainer neutral grip: 100lbs 4x10
Wide grip PD: 4x12
Incline machine flys: 150lbs 2x10-12
Decline machine flys: 130lbs 2x10-12
T-bar chest supported: 75lbs 3x10-12

Capped delt cable laterals: 3x18
Rear delts full ROM: 2x12-16

Seated DB shrugs: 60lbs 2x201
Low trap shrugs: 60lbs 1x15

----------


## Cylon357

Contest is getting close for you, right? This month?

----------


## Iranon

> Contest is getting close for you, right? This month?


8 weeks out, but I am going to Vegas to train and work on posing with my coach and he will determine when I am ready, we have two other shows out here after mine so I am 8,11 or 14 weeks out depending.

----------


## Iranon

8/4/2022

Legs

GYM was closed had to workout at Planet fitness...hate planet fitness


Seated hamstring curls 5x10-12
Some crappy leg press machine 4x12
Lying leg press 4x10
Hamstring curls lying 5x10-12

abductor 2x12 inside area only
kick backs (glutes) 3x12
Standing uni lateral calves 3x12-20

----------


## wango

> 8/4/2022
> 
> Legs
> 
> GYM was closed had to workout at Planet fitness...hate planet fitness
> 
> 
> Seated hamstring curls 5x10-12
> Some crappy leg press machine 4x12
> ...


I can only use machines and an occasional dumbbell. Plus our Planet Fitness is a 5 minute drive away. For dudes like yourself, I could see how that place wouldnt work, but for me its perfect. 

Congrats on the continued contest prep.

----------


## Iranon

Totally re-vamped leg workout. Did this 2 or 3 days ago with Tony in Vegas.

Raw Squat to parallel but only going up about 3/4 of the way (constant tension) weight on the balls of my feet,not my toes. Trained very light with the focus on form only for the first few workouts. 4x12

Sumo squats,focus on upper inner thigh. 3x12
Thigh ext, varying angles 4x12

Walking lunges, long steps 2x 50 yards

Lying leg curls varying angles 6x12 ( back day I will be hitting a variation of a DB stiff leg dead lift)

Calfs on leg press varying angles 3x12-15


228lbs Trainer thinks I am 15lbs out, show in 7 weeks going to do it and one 10 weeks out.

----------


## Iranon

8/11/2022

Chest and Back

DB flys: 50lbs 4x10-12
Peck deck last half of movement only 4x12
Slight incline DB press: 80lbs 2x10-12
Slight decline DB press: 80lbs 2x10

Close grip PD 3x10-12
Pullovers 3x12
Wide grip PD 4x10-12
Cable rows 3x8-10

Cap delt ext 2x15
Rear delts 2x15
DB shrugs 60lbs 1x22

----------


## Iranon

8/16/2022

Arms

Standing DB curls: 40lbs 4x10-12
Barbell curls: 90lbsx10, 80lbs 2x10
Cable curls: 3x12
Hammer curls: 30lbs 2x10-12

Tri rope push down superset with tri rope ext over head: 4x8+8
Bench dips bodyweight: 4x12
Tri reverse ext: 3x12


AM weight 227 and that was after a weekend of crazy food, go figure.

----------


## Iranon

8/29/2022
Delts and traps

Rear cablle delt ext 4x15
Peck deck rear delts 2x12
Cable capped delt 4x12
Incline rear delts 25lb DB's 4x12
Press 2x12

Seated DB shrugs 80lbs 3x12
Low trap shrugs 65lbs 2x12

did 3 sets of chest & lats 15-20 reps


228lbs today, need to drop 10lbs more in the next 5 weeks

Competing in over 50 classic physique only

----------


## Iranon

8-30-2022
Legs

Smith squat, past parallel only 3/4 of the way up. Constant tension. 225lbs 4x15

Sumo Squats 185lbs 3x15

Leg press 5 plates a side 4x12
Thigh ext 2x15-20

Seated hamstring curls 5x10-12
Lying hamstring curls 4x12

Standing uni lateral claf raises 3x12-15

Glute kick backs 3x12 

231 today, weight gain is mainly due to TBol for one week (amazing drug) then last 4 weeks anavar . So fake weight gain, probably 90% water.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Looking good, great pics. Did you take any pics before your prep? I know youve been working at this a whilecongrats on the progress!

What lab are you running?

(Just curious regarding the Tbol - Ive never run it)

----------


## Iranon

> Looking good, great pics. Did you take any pics before your prep? I know you’ve been working at this a while…congrats on the progress!
> 
> What lab are you running?
> 
> (Just curious regarding the Tbol - I’ve never run it)


My test cyp and anavar are through my TRT clinic. The other gear is made by a friend of mine. 

I have a few pre prep photos.

tbol puts on size fast with very little water retention but like all orals the effects fade away fast once you stop using it.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Excited for you, the progress pics look great and I know you’ve been at it for a while! I feel like everything is more difficult in the summertime too

----------


## JaneDoe

A recommendation for you to read the book "Be Your Own Bodybuilding Coach Dr Scott Stevenson" an excellent book with the latest peak week approaches

https://www.amazon.com/Your-Own-Body.../dp/B07GL719HM

----------


## Iranon

9-1-2022 Chest and Back
9-3-2022 Arms
9-4-2022 Delts and traps


9-7-2022

LEGS

10min cardio (walking at 3.6mph) to warmup

Smith squat: 225-245lbs 12-15 reps 4 sets
Sumo Squats: 185lbs 3x12
Uni lateral leg press: 3x12
Thigh ext: 2x15

Seated Hamstring curls: 10x10-15 Varying foot position
Calf raise standing 3x12-15

235lbs,holding some water and carb loaded so not a real weight

----------


## Iranon

9-8-2022
Chest & Back

Low latt PD 3x12-14
Decline cable press 90lbs 4x12
Decline Flys 3x12
WIDE GRIP PD 4x12
Incline cable fly/press 4x12
Incline Peck deck 3x15
Cable rows 3x10
T bar row 3x10-12

Capped delt cable ext 2x15-20
Rear delts 2x15
233lbs today,looked as lean but more pop as I did at 225 2 weeks ago.

----------


## Iranon

9-10 Arms

9-11 Delts & Traps

Weight 228lbs

----------


## Iranon

Chest & Back

Low lat uni lateral PD: 3x12
Decline cable press: 3x12
Decline flys: 2x12
Uni lateral cable rows: 3x10-12
Incline cable press: 3x12
Incline flys: 2x12
Wide grip PD: 4x10-12
Peck deck:2x15
T-Bar rows: 3x12

No sets beyond failure, most one rep shy of technical failure at this point.

AM weight 227lbs.

Think I will walk on at 215-217 show day, Not sure my weight cap, might be 220 so I am on point for that. 20 days out right now.

----------


## JaneDoe

Has your competition already taken place or changed the date? Last time I read you said it would be in August!

----------


## Iranon

> Has your competition already taken place or changed the date? Last time I read you said it would be in August!


Over 50 classic physique October 1st

----------


## JaneDoe

I understand brother; good luck in your competition.

----------


## Iranon

9-14-2022
Legs

Lying hamstring curls: 5x12
Seated hamstring curls: 5x12
Raw Smith squat: 245lbs 4x12-15
Bulgarian squat raw 185lbs 3x15
Uni lateral leg press: 3x12
Hip thrusts 225lbs 2x12
Unilateral calfs standing: Heavy Chain on shoulders 4x12-15

Last 4 weeks cycle: 100 mast P eod, 100mg primo M/W/F (300mg total weekly) 25+25 Anavar daily (50 ED) Test 200mg week 4, 160mg week 3, 120 week 2, cutting it out 7-9 days before show. Arimadex at 0.25 EOD

----------


## Iranon

9-16-2022

Arm day

Tri rope push down and over head ext: 3x10+6
Standing Barbell curls: 70lbs 4x15
Bench dips with 45lb plate in lap: 4x12-15
Standing DB curls 35lbs 3x12
Reverse tri push down: 3x12
Precher curls 3x12
Lying tri ext DB 35lbs 3x15
Hammer curls 30lbs 3x12

Everything about one rep shy of technical failure, did a few failure sets but far less than in the off season

Diet the last two weeks will be a bit extreme since I believe I am a bit behind. Sub 2000 cal, carbs only on weight training days and only 35g before and after. I wont go below 1500 cals.

----------


## Iranon

9-17-2022

Delts & traps

Rear cabledelst: 5x12-14
Capped delts cables: 4x12
Lying incline face down capped delts: 5x10-14
Neutral grip DB upright rows: 3x12
DB shrugs standing:75lbs 4x12

ABS rope crunch 3 sets 15-20 reps
Vacuum work several sets


229lbs WTF gained 2lbs after a day of perfect eating and doubled cardio.

----------


## Iranon

9-19-2022

Chest & Back

Uni lateral low latt PD: 120lbs 3x12
Slight Incline DB press: 85Lbs 3x12
Slight incline DB flys: 60lbs 2x12-14
Wide grip PD: 4x10-12
Cable crossovers: 70lbs 4x12-15
Floor Press 275lbs 3x12
T-Bar chest supported: 4x10-12
Pullovers rope: 3x12-15

----------


## Iranon

9-21-2022

Cardio day

Walked 50min today, going to do it again in a few hours

Diet is savage 80g carbs, 40g fat and 250g protein, so about 1700 cals a day. I am 10 days out, need to be no more than 220 at the weigh in, don't think that will be a problem at all. Last shot of test is today (100mg) running 25mg + 25mg Anavar righ up to the show, also running 300 primo and 350mg masteron weekly, lasi IM will be a week out,so this Saturday. No other drugs are being used.

AM weight 225lbs

----------


## Iranon

9-22-2022
Arm day

Tri rope ext: 4x12
BB curls: 70lbs 4x15-10
Bench dips with 45lb plate 4x12
DB curls 35lbs 3x12
Lying tie ext 40lb DBs 4x12
Cable curls inside 3x12
Reverse tri ext 3x15
Hammer curls 30lb DB's 3x12

Rope ABS 3x whatever 


223.8 today

----------


## Iranon

9-24-2022

Delts & Traps

Rear uni lateral cable delts: 5x12
Behind back cable laterals: 4x12
DB capped delts: 25-20lbs 4x12 ( ran out of gass on set two)
Neutral grip DB upright rows: 25lbs 2x12-15
DB seated shrugs: 80lbs 3x12
Face pulls 2x15


So tired, low calls really killing me

----------


## Testie

> Training for my first show. Would love to win the masters class (over 45) and better yet be in the best shape of my life. I am about 8 months out just started my first cycle in 17 years and very excited to see what I can do at 50+. I have been on TRT for the last 12 months, my script is 120mg Test Cyp weekly.
> 
> Stats
> Height 6' 1.25''
> Weight 241lbs
> Bodyfat 16%
> 
> 
> Cycle:
> ...


Hey Bro I attached a couple of pictures of a prep cycle, its somewhat serious but you could modify it and maybe pull some of the doses out, I can tell you this one is a wild ride but was customized for me but maybe you can use as a template

----------


## Iranon

Changed show date, three weeks out as of today.

9-30-2022
Delts & Traps

Rear cable delts 4x12
Reverse peck-deck rear delts 2x15
DB capped delts: 25lbs 4x12-10 
Behind back cable laterals: 4x12

Neutral grip DB upright rows: 25lbs 2x12-15
DB seated shrugs: 75lbs 3x12

----------


## Iranon

Taking the training intensity down a notch, no need to be blasting 2-3 weeks out

Legs

10-3-2022

Smith squat: 225lbs 4x12
Seated hamstring curls: 4x12
Uni lateral leg press: 4x12
Lying hamstring curl: 4x12
Thigh ext: 2x20

Calves: 3x12-15
Inside thigh work 3x15

----------


## Iranon

10-7-2022

Delts & Traps

Rear cable delts full ROM: 4x12
Reverse peckdeck (rear delts) 2x12 short ROM
Behind back cable laterals: 4x12
Lying face down high incline capped delts: 25lbs 4x10-12

Low trap plate raise variation: 2x12
standing DB shrugs super slow reps: 80lbs 3x12
face pulls 2x15

rope abs 3x15-20

----------


## Iranon

10-10-2022

Legs

Uni lateral leg press 4 plates 4x12
Hack squat 2 plates a side 4x12-15
Lying hamstring 4x12
seated hamstring 4x12-15
Hip thrust 2x12
standing unilateral calves 3x12-15

226lbs

----------


## Iranon

10-12-2022

Arms

Tri rope 4x12
BB curls 70lbs 3x12-15
bench dips 3x12-15
DB curls 30-35lbs 4x12
Tri lying ext 40lb db;s 4x12
Cable curls SS with Hammer curls 2 sets each
Tri reverse ext 3x15

----------


## Iranon

10-17-2022

Chest and Back pump workout, only training at 85%

Cable incline press 4x12-15
Incline flys 2x12
Decline cable press 4x12-15
decline flys 2x12

Wide grip PD 4x12-15
Uni lateral low latt PD 3x15
Cable rows uni lateral 3x12
Pullovers 3x12-15


Tested bodyfat today: 7.8% at a fasted body weight of 226lbs

----------


## Iranon

11-12-2022
LEG day

Lying hamstring curls: 90-105lbs 4x10-12
Seated hamstring curls: 140-160lbs 4x12

Smith squats: 245-275lbs 10 reps
Uni lateral leg press quad sweep: 4 plates 4x10, 4 plates + 25 plate 1x8 
Thigh ext 2x15

Hip thrust 225lbs 4x8-12
Inner thigh woman's exercise: 3x12

Standing uni lateral calves: 5x10-12

Walking lunges 2 sets


AM weight 235Lbs

----------

